# Yongnuo YN568ex ii



## ecphoto (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone bought and used this?
It looks promising, but I'm not sure if its truly iTTL?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## 412 Burgh (Mar 30, 2014)

I have heard plenty of good things from Yongnuo-- I plan on picking up a few of their products myself this summer. When the B800's are too much to lug around these look like they will do the trick!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> It looks promising, but I'm not sure if its truly iTTL?



it is.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2014)

I have 4 yongnuo 568ex's. The TTL works great. So does the HSS.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes.  It is a pretty good flash.  I just bought one recently and have been pretty happy with the limited stuff I've done with it.  The manual is not very good though so search the internet if you can't digure something out.


----------



## WayneF (Mar 30, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> Has anyone bought and used this?
> It looks promising, but I'm not sure if its truly iTTL?




The YN565EX (for Nikon) is fully iTTL, and is fully AWL compatible as a remote for the Commander.   The 568 is rated the same (just adds HSS and removes the power port).  The TTL is TTL BL (same as the SB-700 and internal flash).

See Review of the Yongnuo YN565EX Speedlight


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 30, 2014)

WayneF said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone bought and used this?
> ...



Wayne, if you were me which of the two would you pick?

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneF (Mar 30, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> Wayne, if you were me which of the two would you pick?



Well, if I were me, I chose the YN565EX.      They read the same, except the 568 adds HSS and removes the external power port.   I don't have much use for HSS.

See my review at Review of the Yongnuo YN565EX Speedlight


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 30, 2014)

WayneF said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne, if you were me which of the two would you pick?
> ...



I think I just used HSS a couple of times on my 430exii. I guess the power pack might come in more handy.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 30, 2014)

So will this flash operate as a radio trigger for the YN560-III?

What are the major differences between this and a current ETTL Canon Speedlite?

I'm just ordering flashes for my 6D, and this would be much less expensive than the radio Canon... but what (if anything) do I give up?


----------



## WayneF (Mar 30, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> So will this flash operate as a radio trigger for the YN560-III?




?  No, there is no radio in the 565/568 models.

I think that only the manual YN560-III model has the Yongnuo radio receiver built in.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 30, 2014)

Sigh.

It looks like they use some (infrared?) signaling Canon uses (good choice) and some sonic signaling that I'm not aware anyone uses (bad choice for lots of reasons). It's bad enough that there's little cross-brand compatibility; but if the individual makers don't settle on 1-2 communication methods and use them consistently....


----------



## deliriumtrigger (Mar 31, 2014)

I have two of them, and they both work good. But since I'm a noob to flash photography, I can't figure out how to use them both properly at the same time. The second flash keeps going back to ETTL, EVEN WHEN I DONT TELL IT TO. I want it to stay in M mode like the first one. At first I thought they sent me a bad unit but I was able to get it to work for a while last night.

Can you guys who have 4 of these tell me how you are doing it? I set one to M mode and the next one to M mode slave on. Which is slave 1. Is that correct? And if so, why does it switch back to ETTL whenever it feels like it? I have them both on triggers. Although I can use the second flash without a trigger. Is it better to do that or keep them all on triggers? Then there is a trigger on my canon 5D telling them to fire off.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think they can slave optically in TTL/HSS (unless using a commander).

Otherwise, one should be set to M, the other to S1.

Using YN622 triggers is another option for wireless/multiple TTL/HSS syncing.


----------



## lambertpix (Mar 31, 2014)

I've got the 568ex and 622c triggers for Canon.  Very little to complain about in just over a year using these.  I've recently started seeing an odd behavior every once in a while where my camera suddenly meters for a 30-second exposure (which is about 29.9 seconds longer than I need).  I haven't narrowed it down to the flash for sure, but I've only noticed it (so far) when the flash is attached.  In any event, I love the TTL and I've gotten a fair bit of use out of the HSS, too (great for fill flash in bright conditions).


----------



## WayneF (Mar 31, 2014)

deliriumtrigger said:


> I have two of them, and they both work good. But since I'm a noob to flash photography, I can't figure out how to use them both properly at the same time. The second flash keeps going back to ETTL, EVEN WHEN I DONT TELL IT TO. I want it to stay in M mode like the first one. At first I thought they sent me a bad unit but I was able to get it to work for a while last night.
> 
> Can you guys who have 4 of these tell me how you are doing it? I set one to M mode and the next one to M mode slave on. Which is slave 1. Is that correct? And if so, why does it switch back to ETTL whenever it feels like it? I have them both on triggers. Although I can use the second flash without a trigger. Is it better to do that or keep them all on triggers?




I am unsure of your situation, but I have never seen mine  (for Nikon) switch out of Manual mode by itself. And likely not related, but if you put a radio trigger on it (is that what you mean?), then slave mode is wrong. It should be M mode without optical slave, if using a radio trigger.   I suppose it might be triggered either way though?



> Then there is a trigger on my canon 5D telling them to fire off.



Your terms are non-specific.  "Trigger" has no meaning.  What kind of trigger?  Radio?  Optical?  Commander?  What are we discussing?


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it worth the extra money to select this model

Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Nikon: Camera & Photo


----------

